# Strange behavior with the Nessus package



## VucanRidr (Mar 31, 2015)

Have a question regarding Nessus. I am running PC-BSD Edge (I believe the equivalent to Current) on my desktop.  I am a recent convert from Linux, so one of my goals was to get all of the functionality I had when running Linux on BSD. (I succeeded.  )

One issue I am having, however, is that I installed the FreeBSD package (.txz) of Tenable's Nessus version 6.x on my machine. Well, best that I can tell, every time PC-BSD does a snapshot to do updates, Nessus gets reverted from 6.x to 2.2.9_3, which, I believe, is in the repositories. So after the update/reboot, Nessus-6.x gets uninstalled, and the following packages are installed:

```
nessus-2.2.9_3
nessus-libnasl-2.2.9_3
nessus-libraries-2.2.9_3
```
Does anyone know the reason why this would be happening? I asked the PC-BSD folks, and they suggested asking the FreeBSD folk since it appears to be a package behavior issue. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
--vr


----------



## talsamon (Mar 31, 2015)

Nessus is since version 3.0 proprietary licence.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2015)

VucanRidr said:


> I am running PCBSD Edge (I believe the equivalent to Current) on my desktop.



PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
Both apply.


----------

